# Sitting In The Front Row, Need Advice



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## pukehappyness (Dec 5, 2012)

I believe you are over thinking it haha.

I sit in the back in some classes and in the front in others but that is due to me coming late. All I would say is embrace the front row. Most people are not going to think you are trying to hit on the girls but I mean if you want you can, since you are up there with them. 

People sit everywhere now, there's no set unwritten rule about straight A students in front anymore.


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I sit up front all the time. It's great because you get more out of the lecture. Plus, the professor will notice you and might write you a great letter of recommendation, as in my case.

I used to feel awkward and nervous, especially sitting in front of 200 people; but, no one really cares where you sit in reality. It took me a bit to realize that.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

pukehappyness said:


> I believe you are over thinking it haha.


I agree.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

You probably look less awkward, and more confident because you're in the spotlight next to the ladies. Lol


----------



## Sovius (Jan 16, 2012)

When I was in college I sat in the front row. I think when I was awkward I sat in the back but then I noticed the people in front and who was interested in who and it pissed me off so I sat in the front when I needed to graduate and focus. 

If you sit in the front you will focus more and for the better. I noticed most of the smart people sat in the front anyways and the people in the back wanted to flirt with each other. Well I already know that I won't get that opportunity so I just sat in the front row. I did graduate because of it and it did give me better grades.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

FerociousFleur said:


> You probably look less awkward, and more confident because you're in the spotlight next to the ladies. Lol


this exactly

if anything all the guys in the back seeing you with all the chicks are just jealous they dont sit in the front.

true story


----------



## tranquilheart (Jul 7, 2011)

I absolutely agree with what all the other posters have said. 

I don't believe you have any reason to worry  Any stereotype people would try to attribute with a student sitting up front, is wrong. You don't have anything to lose here.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't like sitting in the front because I worry about being called on in class. I don't like the back because it's harder for me to pay attention and I get distracted easier. I always sit somewhere in the middle. 

I have two classes that have the long tables you are talking about. In one of them I sit in the second row and in the other the third. In both of these classes the guys and girls sit anywhere they want. 

I would say don't worry about. Just focus on the teacher.


----------

